

Python Koans: Learn Python by making tests pass - makmanalp
https://bitbucket.org/gregmalcolm/python_koans/wiki/Home

======
sixtofour
Having watched and helped someone new to programming with this (anecdote of
one), I think it's a fair introduction to Python, but not a good introduction
to programming. Best if you bring at least a small amount of experience.

------
nicpottier
I LOVE THIS. Really, really, love.

I don't know, to me it seems like any amazing way to teach in a TDD fashion.
It seems like you could use the assert messages to help provide clues to make
it more of a learning experience as well.

I think the next step that would be super cool would be to turn it into a web
app so there would be no install. Instead you'd be given the single Koan to
solve and work your way through them all.

But thanks, really like it.

~~~
nicpottier
Replying to myself, but the comments actually seem to do a pretty good job of
teaching, so my comment about adding more to the assert messages probably
isn't really needed.

------
flexterra
I want colors in my tests

~~~
wjbr
I've got colours on WinXP with cmd.exe.

------
rafamvc
Cool spin off from Ruby Koans.

------
jtardie
Going through it now.

------
SammyRulez
good starting point for agile conscious developers to learn python. I LOVE IT!

